
British Supermarket bypasses Hollywood. Distributes own movie. - olefoo
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2010/aug/07/tesco-movie-trolleywood
======
junkbit
Trolleywood is funny (shopping trolley == shopping cart), but DVDs? seriously?
is this 1999?

